# Special Blend Utility jacket



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Im looking at a special bled untility jacket and it looks legit. Has anyone had any experience with this jacket? Whats your guys oppinion on it?


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bought one for this season but have not had a chance to use it yet, Quality is top notch. Lots of pockets. and fit is great. It has a loose fit so lots of room to move and layer. It does not come with a liner but that is great on warmer days so you can remove a layer or 2.


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

What size did you get? Whats your specs: hight, weight... No **** btw lol


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Not quit the SB Utility but I just got the SB Control a few weeks back. I really like it and how it fits me but haven't had a chance to use it on snow yet. Here's a picture. http://home.earthlink.net/~zymurgyjwt/snowboarding-gear.jpg I'm 5'7.5" 190lbs with a 40" chest and 49" around the shoulders. With no gloves the sleeves come to the bottom of my pinky finger and the hem comes to the bottom of my ass. The jacket and pants are a large. The pants are SB's also.


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice set up. yeah i already have SB pants, bought them this year. My whole problem is that prety much every website that carries this jacket has different specs. lol im 6'2" 160. with a 38" chest.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

In case you're planning on ordering it I took a couple more measurements. The wingspan of the sleeves is 71" and the front zipper measures 32" long. You might need the XL. The snap in connection for the powder skirt to pants is pretty good.


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Hummm... that makes things a little more dificult lol. hopefully theres other people out there with this jacket and their comments will help out some more.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

FreshPowder said:


> What size did you get? Whats your specs: hight, weight... No **** btw lol


Mines a medium. I am 5'6" stalky build. 160 lbs. like I said lots of room to layer.


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Well i think im going to go with a large. So if it doesnt fit i guess you all will be seeing it on here. lol thanks for the input.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have one in black. It's decent. Not as nice as some of my Volcom or 686 stuff but does the job. My gripe is the black one has a nasty purple liner, ewww. BTW, you may wanna search the forum too as this jacket has been covered a few times now!


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Being fairly new to this site.. is there a quicker way to search the forum without going page by page? or point me in the directin that it maybe located. thanks


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a problem!!! http://www.snowboardingforum.com/search.php


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks man. Didnt help to much. Just talked about how everyone loves SB and that jacket. Nothing on sizes tho really.


----------

